# Puppy prices 🙊



## Follysmum (2 June 2020)

We lost our dog a while ago and have just been lurking at the ads really to get a feel of what type we will get  when the time is right and we are ready for a new member to join us.

Am I totally out of touch or have prices just totally exploded. Some want £3-4 thousand 🙄


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2020)

Supply and demand 😡


----------



## KittenInTheTree (2 June 2020)

It's a primary factor in why I am not planning on having another dog after my current one passes.


----------



## Quigleyandme (2 June 2020)

Just wait a few weeks and there will be thousands to choose from.


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2020)

Get a rescue - far cheaper, puppies are available!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (2 June 2020)

I am also looking for a lab puppy over here in Ireland and finding the same thing. And very little chance of getting on a reputable breeders list - one so called 'reputable breeder has no plans for any more litters until sometime in 2021, but he would happily take €150 deposit from me to secure a place on the waiting list for those as yet unborn puppies! I don't think so.  More than happy to put a deposit on an existing pup or even a litter from a bitch that is already in pup but I really though he was pushing it frankly.

Prices have rocketed during the pandemic and suddenly everyone who was at home wanted a puppy - I have already seen two VERY worrying posts on FB pages from the new novice dog/pup owners struggling hugely and wanting help or any suggestions how they can rehome as they are going back to work 

Fortunately I have made contact with someone who I was already friends with but had totally forgotten is an experienced and reputable dog breeder who hopes to have a litter ready this autumn and I will hopefully have one of those pups.

Thats if I am not tempted to get one of the dumped on rescue glut of unwanted pups that will be appearing very soon


----------



## Follysmum (2 June 2020)

We are going to wait and get a rescue again, there will be loads to choose from I would say


----------



## On the Hoof (2 June 2020)

Follysmum said:



			We are going to wait and get a rescue again, there will be loads to choose from I would say
		
Click to expand...

there is a gorgeous terrier type pup  on the thread Let it Begin that needs a good home , victim of covididiot buying a puppy for lockdown


----------



## Follysmum (2 June 2020)

On the Hoof said:



			there is a gorgeous terrier type pup  on the thread Let it Begin that needs a good home , victim of covididiot buying a puppy for lockdown
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou 
I don’t think we are ready just at the moment. Too soon after losing my other dog. Hopefully someone will offer a loving home


----------



## Michen (3 June 2020)

Yep completely mental. I was lucky and found mine through an aquaintance of an aquantance and paid a normal price of £600 for a springer spaniel pup.

Lots of people wanting dogs due to lock down. I suppose I'm one of them, I'm not sure I'd have got an 8 week old puppy without lock down I'd have probably gone for something older.. 6 months plus as it would have been a struggle re house training under "normal" circumstances.


----------



## bonny (3 June 2020)

Michen said:



			Yep completely mental. I was lucky and found mine through an aquaintance of an aquantance and paid a normal price of £600 for a springer spaniel pup.

Lots of people wanting dogs due to lock down. I suppose I'm one of them, I'm not sure I'd have got an 8 week old puppy without lock down I'd have probably gone for something older.. 6 months plus as it would have been a struggle re house training under "normal" circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

How are you getting on with your puppy ?


----------



## Michen (3 June 2020)

bonny said:



			How are you getting on with your puppy ?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant- she’s fantastic and settled in very well. Thanks!


----------



## GSD Woman (4 June 2020)

I paid US$1800 for Freddie.  Her breeder owed me 1100 so I didn't have to come up with too much cash.  I'll get another dog from her if I get another one when I lose Rudy.   Some GSD breeders in the USA charge $3000+ for puppies.  That is insane.


----------



## Aru (5 June 2020)

Dogs in Australia have always been expensive. Free puppies aren't a thing in urban areas. Adult dogs yes but not pups. Even the large breed mixers staffy bull arab style crosses cost several hundred.
Thousands isn't that unusual for a well bred pedigree dog from health tested lines. 
Frenchies regardless of breeding papers go for anywhere between 2500 and 10000.
The poodle mixes regularly cost 2000 to 5000 thousand. Even one of the large reputable rescues sold cavalier mix puppies for 2000. 
 Covid has has made things even more insane.

Supply and demand. The prices will come down again post Covid but they are unlikely to drop massively. Its been a sready rise for years here. 
I'd like to say it makes people more responsible because they paid a hugh price and therefore have a higher value on the dog...but there's still always a percentage of people who just see them as disposable regardless of purchase price.


----------



## masajackrussells (5 June 2020)

I believe it's called profiteering and is actually illegal in the UK - same as when people were trying to sell loo roll for shed loads of money after all the panic buying.


----------



## Sleighfarer (5 June 2020)

There was a post doing the rounds on Facebook, which I'm pretty sure was genuine, from a woman who had put down a deposit on a springer pup. Two days before she was due to pick it up she got a text from the breeder demanding another £400 on top of the original price. She refused and lost the pup, which went to someone who was prepared to pay £1200 at a day's notice. She only got her deposit back after speaking to Trading Standards.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 June 2020)

Sleighfarer said:



			There was a post doing the rounds on Facebook, which I'm pretty sure was genuine, from a woman who had put down a deposit on a springer pup. Two days before she was due to pick it up she got a text from the breeder demanding another £400 on top of the original price. She refused and lost the pup, which went to someone who was prepared to pay £1200 at a day's notice. She only got her deposit back after speaking to Trading Standards.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that on the English springer page. Disgraceful behaviour from the breeder who showed her true colours by refusing to stick to the agreed price. She also tried to say that the ‘contract’ stated she could raise the price. The potential buyer posted the supposed contract which wasn’t actually a contract at all and nowhere did it say she could raise the price. Just shows what the breeder was after and it certainly wasn’t the best home for the puppy.


----------



## Hexx (5 June 2020)

I saw an ad the other day for Jack Russell Puppies - £1250 each!!  My last JRT cost me £50 from the lady round the corner!


----------



## {97702} (5 June 2020)

Hexx said:



			I saw an ad the other day for Jack Russell Puppies - £1250 each!!  My last JRT cost me £50 from the lady round the corner!
		
Click to expand...

Get me one Hexx?


----------



## Sleighfarer (5 June 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I saw that on the English springer page. Disgraceful behaviour from the breeder who showed her true colours by refusing to stick to the agreed price. She also tried to say that the ‘contract’ stated she could raise the price. The potential buyer posted the supposed contract which wasn’t actually a contract at all and nowhere did it say she could raise the price. Just shows what the breeder was after and it certainly wasn’t the best home for the puppy.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the best bit was where the breeder tried to say the council had advised her to put the price up The sheer brass neck of these people.


----------



## Follysmum (5 June 2020)

I honestly would not pay these silly prices, especially for a stupid designer made up named dog. Bullchow £2200
😢 wtf


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 June 2020)

Springer puppies for almost £2K, insanity!


----------



## bonny (5 June 2020)

These crazy prices are surely going to lead to a lot more people breeding ?


----------



## Michen (5 June 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Springer puppies for almost £2K, insanity!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I definitely wouldn't have got one if I hadn't found one for a "normal" price from decent human beings.


----------



## SOS (5 June 2020)

Market has exploded with demand. Puppies you could barely give away before are being sold within hours. To put it in perspective we’ve registered more puppies in the last 2 months than the past 18 months...


----------



## Michen (5 June 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Market has exploded with demand. Puppies you could barely give away before are being sold within hours. To put it in perspective we’ve registered more puppies in the last 2 months than the past 18 months...
		
Click to expand...

Where are the excess puppies suddenly coming from though? Even if say in April you decided to breed based on what was happening it would still be too early for "surplus" pups to have been bred by now...


----------



## SOS (5 June 2020)

Michen said:



			Where are the excess puppies suddenly coming from though? Even if say in April you decided to breed based on what was happening it would still be too early for "surplus" pups to have been bred by now...
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea! But many many of these owners are people who have never owned dogs before and have recently become owners. I hope innocently, but from the lack of education of some I fear ignorantly. Most of the puppies we are registering currently were born late March time. So just passed 8 weeks, so were bred late Jan/early Feb. The amount that are not microchipped over 8 weeks old and/or the owner reports the breeder has blocked them is scary.


----------



## GSD Woman (6 June 2020)

I would guess you all are seeing a bunch of puppies from the Eastern European puppy mills/farms.  In the US we have enough home grown millers that most puppies in stores, etc come from those places, many Amish. Today we had an 8 week old "Cav-a-chon" in from the local puppy store. Years ago the man sold AKC pups but I was one of the people behind his "breeders" losing AKC registration privileges. Now his puppies are registered with all sorts of bogus registries.


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

There is a litter of 'adorable' maltipoo pups on Preloved for £3,650 ono today.  I am ever so tempted...  Not!!   Even if you knocked the 0 off 😉


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Get me one Hexx? 

Click to expand...

Surely this is the only legit way to acquire a JRT?  That or get 'given' one...!!


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Surely this is the only legit way to acquire a JRT?  That or get 'given' one...!!
		
Click to expand...

A Jack Russell type maybe but they are KC registered now and shown rather highly in the UK and across the continent...


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

Just had a look at your wewebsite, very nice pups BUT you don't have any terrier racing results that I could see 😉😀


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

Carrot loves a terrier race! Maybe I'll start putting those results on there too!


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Surely this is the only legit way to acquire a JRT?  That or get 'given' one...!!
		
Click to expand...

Or if you don’t mind an older one, be a soft touch and re-home one of course 🙄😂😂


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			Carrot loves a terrier race! Maybe I'll start putting those results on there too!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're talking😀   Mine is dual champion at Quantock show 😂😂


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

Smitty said:



			Now you're talking😀   Mine is dual champion at Quantock show 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Love it! Reserve champion at Eridge a couple of years back if I remember rightly. She gets ridiculously excited as soon as she sees the orange fencing!


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			A Jack Russell type maybe but they are KC registered now and shown rather highly in the UK and across the continent...
		
Click to expand...

Gah!!  A JRT is a way of life, a philosophy, something that cannot be described or contained by the KC!!  I know that well bred JRTs are a thing and very lovely they are too but I am nostalgic for the 'old' ways where a JRT was basically any small earth dog, either short legged or long, smooth or wiry etc that you wanted to describe as one. My grandfather had such dogs all his life as did various other relatives.  Most were called Spot and spent their lives hanging out of the passenger window of a farm pickup. It is good that registered JRTs are probably sounder in body and possibly in mind but I still hanker for old type...


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Gah!!  A JRT is a way of life, a philosophy, something that cannot be described or contained by the KC!!  I know that well bred JRTs are a thing and very lovely they are too but I am nostalgic for the 'old' ways where a JRT was basically any small earth dog, either short legged or long, smooth or wiry etc that you wanted to describe as one. My grandfather had such dogs all his life as did various other relatives.  Most were called Spot and spent their lives hanging out of the passenger window of a farm pickup. It is good that registered JRTs are probably sounder in body and possibly in mind but I still hanker for old type...

Click to expand...

I agree with you those dogs are fab! But there is room for both in my opinion.


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			I agree with you those dogs are fab! But there is room for both in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

That is good to hear - yours look fabulous!!  I love a smart little JRT.  But I like their less describable, unauthorised cousins too - as you say, there is plenty of room for both.


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			Love it! Reserve champion at Eridge a couple of years back if I remember rightly. She gets ridiculously excited as soon as she sees the orange fencing!
		
Click to expand...

Mine SHRIEKS as soon as we arrive.  I took him to a working terrier show last year and he kept trying to hurl himself into the boxes in the back of open car boots!  I had to shove him back in the car.  There wasn't even any terrier racing that day, just the lurchers.

As for the Quantock show, he would have won the best terrier class if he had kept his gob shut!  One glimpse of the orange netting and the boxes at the end and he was beside himself.  Sadly, this was near the bar and all my friends were complaining at how rowdy he was 😐 so I had to go and sit miles away by the cars until it was time for the racing 😠


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			That is good to hear - yours look fabulous!!  I love a smart little JRT.  But I like their less describable, unauthorised cousins too - as you say, there is plenty of room for both. 

Click to expand...

Ahh thankyou. All Jacks have fabulous characters in my experience. They have such an energy for life and are so much fun.


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

Smitty said:



			Mine SHRIEKS as soon as we arrive.  I took him to a working terrier show last year and he kept trying to hurl himself into the boxes in the back of open car boots!  I had to shove him back in the car.  There wasn't even any terrier racing that day, just the lurchers.

As for the Quantock show, he would have won the best terrier class if he had kept his gob shut!  One glimpse of the orange netting and the boxes at the end and he was beside himself.  Sadly, this was near the bar and all my friends were complaining at how rowdy he was 😐 so I had to go and sit miles away by the cars until it was time for the racing 😠
		
Click to expand...

This sounds so familiar


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Surely this is the only legit way to acquire a JRT?  That or get 'given' one...!!
		
Click to expand...

Mine came off Preloved.  He was quite expensive at £250 but did come from the requisite dodgy people complete with fleas, worms and a quite probably dubious docking certificate, all of which pushed the price up 😀  He was more like 7 weeks as well and when I asked if there was a bit of food I could have to introduce a new diet slowly, was told they had run out and any puppy food would do !!!


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

It’s funny reading your post Palo, my mum goes mad if I describe George as a JRT and says of course he isn’t - and I have to say I agree with her 😄 

The lovely terriers in MasaJackRusells profile pic are (unsurprisingly!) what I’d think of as a JRT - mainly white with tan/tricolour markings, slightly less stocky than George and usually slightly (but not a lot) longer in leg 😊

George is a generalist terrier to me 😄 Well ok he is a mongrel really.... I can never decide whether he actually has some pug in his breeding or whether it’s his partially collapsed larynx that makes him sound like that 🙄.... but he is adorable whatever he is ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			It’s funny reading your post Palo, my mum goes mad if I describe George as a JRT and says of course he isn’t - and I have to say I agree with her 😄

The lovely terriers in MasaJackRusells profile pic are (unsurprisingly!) what I’d think of as a JRT - mainly white with tan/tricolour markings, slightly less stocky than George and usually slightly (but not a lot) longer in leg 😊

George is a generalist terrier to me 😄 Well ok he is a mongrel really.... I can never decide whether he actually has some pug in his breeding or whether it’s his partially collapsed larynx that makes him sound like that 🙄.... but he is adorable whatever he is ❤️❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...

I'm with your mum .   To me a JRT should be mainly white,  in fact the JR club of GB (nothing to do with the KC) states predominantly white in their breed standard.   You quite often see people saying they have black and tan JRTs,  to me they aren't true Jack Russells,  though lovely dogs.


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			It’s funny reading your post Palo, my mum goes mad if I describe George as a JRT and says of course he isn’t - and I have to say I agree with her 😄

The lovely terriers in MasaJackRusells profile pic are (unsurprisingly!) what I’d think of as a JRT - mainly white with tan/tricolour markings, slightly less stocky than George and usually slightly (but not a lot) longer in leg 😊

George is a generalist terrier to me 😄 Well ok he is a mongrel really.... I can never decide whether he actually has some pug in his breeding or whether it’s his partially collapsed larynx that makes him sound like that 🙄.... but he is adorable whatever he is ❤️❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the thing though. The Jack Russell Terrier that we all grew up knowing and loving are now known as a 'type', to distinguish them from those that are now bred to follow what is originally the FCI breed standard that has been adopted by the KC. Their size can range hugely which is absolutely fine because they could have had any number of other breeds in them somewhere down the line. They are fab little dogs but it worries me how little thought goes into their breeding sometimes. Although this can also happen with KC registered dogs.


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			I'm with your mum .   To me a JRT should be mainly white,  in fact the JR club of GB (nothing to do with the KC) states predominantly white in their breed standard.   You quite often see people saying they have black and tan JRTs,  to me they aren't true Jack Russells,  though lovely dogs.
		
Click to expand...

I might get a proper JRT next time.... 😊😊😊😊


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			I'm with your mum .   To me a JRT should be mainly white,  in fact the JR club of GB (nothing to do with the KC) states predominantly white in their breed standard.   You quite often see people saying they have black and tan JRTs,  to me they aren't true Jack Russells,  though lovely dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, the KC states the same. The JR club of GB hate the KC


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			Exactly, the KC states the same. The JR club of GB hate the KC 

Click to expand...

Yes I knew the KC standard said predominantly white,  but also know a lot of JRT purists aren't fans of the fact that the breed was recognised.


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			I think that's the thing though. The Jack Russell Terrier that we all grew up knowing and loving are now known as a 'type', to distinguish them from those that are now bred to follow what is originally the FCI breed standard that has been adopted by the KC. Their size can range hugely which is absolutely fine because they could have had any number of other breeds in them somewhere down the line. They are fab little dogs but it worries me how little thought goes into their breeding sometimes. Although this can also happen with KC registered dogs.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree - as someone who grew up with show dogs, I can honestly say that no thought at all went into making George however much I adore him 😊 His front end is appalling (Queen Anne legs), his back end is very weak, he is a really peculiar barrel shaped spring of rib that makes him look fat when he isn’t!

You’ll get used to me ranting about the negative effect the KC can have on breed appearance I’m afraid but I don’t think they’ll do the JRT any favours either 😞


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			Yes I knew the KC standard said predominantly white,  but also know a lot of JRT purists aren't fans of the fact that the breed was recognised.
		
Click to expand...

no they are not!


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			I totally agree - as someone who grew up with show dogs, I can honestly say that no thought at all went into making George however much I adore him 😊 His front end is appalling (Queen Anne legs), his back end is very weak, he is a really peculiar barrel shaped spring of rib that makes him look fat when he isn’t!

You’ll get used to me ranting about the negative effect the KC can have on breed appearance I’m afraid but I don’t think they’ll do the JRT any favours either 😞
		
Click to expand...

There's someone on pets4homes advertising their stud dog with 'perfect queen anne legs'...

It's difficult with the KC. The purpose of it I feel is correct but I think the main problem is people's desire to win all the time. Breeders need to stick true to the breed standard when they are planning their litters, not chase whatever looks like it's winning in the showring at the time. A lot of which is because of who is on the end of the lead rather than the dog itself! When I look at the back end of a GSD now compared to in the 70s and 80s I just want to cry. Ultimately I think it is down to the breeders to have some integrity but unfortunately that allure of first prize can override it.


----------



## J1993 (6 June 2020)

We are looking for another lab puppy. Most of the prices are in excess of 1500 with the max I've seen at 2500 for puppies!! We already have a 10 year old lab and thought it was a great time to get another but clearly everyone else thinks the same ha ha


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			I might get a proper JRT next time.... 😊😊😊😊
		
Click to expand...

I definately prefer the look of the 'proper' JRTs  though of the pedigree types the Parsons (is this actually considered to be a kind of JRT or an entirely separate breed now?)  is my favourite. I am a sap for long legged terriers.  I agree that most of the JRTs I knew were mostly white - usually with 1 solid black patch and or an eye patch.  My grandfather's dogs tended to be small, smooth haired,mostly white with black ears and a black patch - hence many generations of 'Spot'.  George may or may not technically 'qualify' even for 'historic type JRT'  - but he just 'seems' so JRT Levrier!!  I just remember those dogs of my childhood - absolutely typey and sometimes of known breeding, usually acquired informally, possibly in the pub and generally considered to be an all round good thing, albeit with an independent, essentially challenging nature.  I was a bit ambivalent about their registration with the KC as I couldn't see much danger of us losing them and the things that have happened to some breeds under the aegis of the KC are pretty depressing in my view.  I don't mean any disrespect to responsible breeders so I really hope I wouldn't cause offence by saying that.   I just like the idea of a kind of national mongrel that the old JRT seemed to be and for me embodied a certain kind of attitude and way of life that still speaks to me.


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			I definately prefer the look of the 'proper' JRTs  though of the pedigree types the Parsons (is this actually considered to be a kind of JRT or an entirely separate breed now?)  is my favourite. I am a sap for long legged terriers.  I agree that most of the JRTs I knew were mostly white - usually with 1 solid black patch and or an eye patch.  My grandfather's dogs tended to be small, smooth haired,mostly white with black ears and a black patch - hence many generations of 'Spot'.  George may or may not technically 'qualify' even for 'historic type JRT'  - but he just 'seems' so JRT Levrier!!  I just remember those dogs of my childhood - absolutely typey and sometimes of known breeding, usually acquired informally, possibly in the pub and generally considered to be an all round good thing, albeit with an independent, essentially challenging nature.  I was a bit ambivalent about their registration with the KC as I couldn't see much danger of us losing them and the things that have happened to some breeds under the aegis of the KC are pretty depressing in my view.  I don't mean any disrespect to responsible breeders so I really hope I wouldn't cause offence by saying that.   I just like the idea of a kind of national mongrel that the old JRT seemed to be and for me embodied a certain kind of attitude and way of life that still speaks to me.
		
Click to expand...

This is the thing. There's no way we will ever lose that old JRT type and we absolutely shouldn't. I just wish people who think their pet is cute wouldn't breed from it with the dog down the road that it's owner couldn't be bothered to castrate if you know what I mean. There needs to be thought going into it.


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

Parsons are a separate breed according to the KC now Palo... the ‘pure show’ exhibitors are busy trashing them into something unrecognisable too 🙄 

I will get a small friend for George at some point but it will be great fun trying to find one he will accept and that Ace doesn’t want to eat 🤣🤣


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

My understanding is that they were originally bred from a tallish white dog (Trump) which had face markings and a spot at the base of the tail.  The hunting Parson bred them to run with hounds and then go to earth and they are traditionally white with face markings, with a spot on base of tail allowed.

I love going to working terrier shows and overheard a couple of chaps who had come along with the judge saying they no longer showed as the dogs had become show ponies and were not capable of good work as being bred too small purely for the ring (these were Patterdales being judged at the time).  

I think this deserves a completely new thread😀


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

J1993 said:



			We are looking for another lab puppy. Most of the prices are in excess of 1500 with the max I've seen at 2500 for puppies!! We already have a 10 year old lab and thought it was a great time to get another but clearly everyone else thinks the same ha ha
		
Click to expand...

I know of someone in W Somerset who has a litter of black ones.  A friend of mine is having one and apparently it parents have good test scores.  If this is any good to you I can make further enquiries.


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

Actually please can people stop talking about JRTs generally now because I want one 🙄 😂😂😂


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Actually please can people stop talking about JRTs generally now because I want one 🙄 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

And therein lies the entire history and success of the little devils Lev!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 June 2020)

**runs into thread to stage intervention**


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Parsons are a separate breed according to the KC now Palo... the ‘pure show’ exhibitors are busy trashing them into something unrecognisable too 🙄

I will get a small friend for George at some point but it will be great fun trying to find one he will accept and that Ace doesn’t want to eat 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it was the Parsons or the JRT but one of them in the group at Crufts this year was a cracking little dog,  so maybe so far the KC ones are still true to type


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			I'm not sure if it was the Parsons or the JRT but one of them in the group at Crufts this year was a cracking little dog,  so maybe so far the KC ones are still true to type
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee - CC and I were discussing that Zena Thorn-Andrews judged JRTs at Crufts this year, I said my first thought when I saw that was ‘OMG is she STILL around’ 😂

I’ll toddle off to look at terrier group pics 😊😊


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

That’s interesting.... the JRT was 3rd in group....




But actually I prefer the Parsons! And I don’t usually like long legged ones 😊


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

We were at Crufts this year under ZTA. Sprout came third in her class which we were super pleased with. Some lovely dogs there.


----------



## GSD Woman (6 June 2020)

I'm a fan of the leggier terriers myself.  Years ago I had wire fox that the breeder had bought back from an inappropriate home. She was 5 and a finished champion when she came to me.  She was a proper terrier though.  She would kill rodents, go to ground after ground hogs, all that good stuff.
It is interesting that the working breed people in the UK feel the way about the KC that most working dog people feel towards AKC.  The working border collie people will deregister dogs if one in the pedigree earns any sort of "beauty" championship.  About 15 years ago one of those beauty champions won a huge herding championship trial.  The working bc people claimed it was possible because the breeder had dogs that had originally been registered with them and not the New Zealand/Australia show dogs.


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			We were at Crufts this year under ZTA. Sprout came third in her class which we were super pleased with. Some lovely dogs there.
		
Click to expand...

ZTA’s late husband, Terry Thorn, always used to put my mum up when he judged her breed because he knew who she was 🙄😂😂

I’ve stalked your website lol, Sprout has the most adorable little face 😍😍😍


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

I love both of those dogs but I particularly like the Parson Russell


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			ZTA’s late husband, Terry Thorn, always used to put my mum up when he judged her breed because he knew who she was 🙄😂😂

I’ve stalked your website lol, Sprout has the most adorable little face 😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...

Yes rather a lot of that goes on! Thankfully nobody really knows me so if we win any classes I know it's for the right reasons! Ah my little Sproutie is just so beautiful. Soppiest thing ever!


----------



## blackcob (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Tee hee - CC and I were discussing that Zena Thorn-Andrews judged JRTs at Crufts this year, I said my first thought when I saw that was ‘OMG is she STILL around’ 😂
		
Click to expand...

She gave the schiplet a very generous critique for a win in a stakes class at an open show, 20+ dogs present, then placed him last at Crufts. 😂


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			She gave the schiplet a very generous critique for a win in a stakes class at an open show, 20+ dogs present, then placed him last at Crufts. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Typical all rounder innit 😂😂😂


----------



## masajackrussells (6 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			She gave the schiplet a very generous critique for a win in a stakes class at an open show, 20+ dogs present, then placed him last at Crufts. 😂
		
Click to expand...

 how rude of her


----------



## Moobli (6 June 2020)

GSD Woman said:



			I'm a fan of the leggier terriers myself.  Years ago I had wire fox that the breeder had bought back from an inappropriate home. She was 5 and a finished champion when she came to me.  She was a proper terrier though.  She would kill rodents, go to ground after ground hogs, all that good stuff.
It is interesting that the working breed people in the UK feel the way about the KC that most working dog people feel towards AKC.  The working border collie people will deregister dogs if one in the pedigree earns any sort of "beauty" championship.  About 15 years ago one of those beauty champions won a huge herding championship trial.  The working bc people claimed it was possible because the breeder had dogs that had originally been registered with them and not the New Zealand/Australia show dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know the name of the bc that won the herding championship?  I have never heard of a "barbie" collie (as I think you call them over there) winning any herding trials.


----------



## Moobli (6 June 2020)

I usually prefer PRT to JRT but I really really liked the JRT at Crufts this year.


----------



## GSD Woman (7 June 2020)

Moobli,

I was incorrect about winning the Open Finals but here is a link to the dog:http://www.jandemellobordercollie.com/HobNobHarley.htm


----------



## Smitty (7 June 2020)

Bulldog puppies on Preloved - £9,000 😮😀

And this is a new one on me:  Pet trained ESS £4,500 😊


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 June 2020)

I saw the trained ESS, pet trained, not working?! Dear Lord!


----------



## Clodagh (7 June 2020)

My hairdresser has two pet trained labs that she paid a lot of money for. (BC). TBH it makes sense for her, she is well off and they got a dog that sits, stays, comes, doesn'tr widdle or chew and is well socialised. I think it is an excellent idea and if only more people would think it through.
As for the price even pet trained takes work every day, add that to cost of pup, vets, at least 12 months food and keep...


----------



## Gingerwitch (7 June 2020)

S



Michen said:



			Where are the excess puppies suddenly coming from though? Even if say in April you decided to breed based on what was happening it would still be too early for "surplus" pups to have been bred by now...
		
Click to expand...

Shipped in from various parts of the EU.  Small pups taken early  off mum quiet easy to move sadly


----------



## Gingerwitch (7 June 2020)

Just been on pre loved and can't believe the prices of the pups, but read the and for the 7 year old dog that's looking to be rehomed as it does not get on well with their small child.  It's broke me heart 💔 but cannot do anything to help as too many commitments.  It sounds like owner is desperate to re-home but will p t s if she can't re-home.  It will play on my mind now so have stopped looking.


----------



## Archangel (7 June 2020)

Gingerwitch said:



			SShipped in from various parts of the EU.  Small pups taken early  off mum quiet easy to move sadly
		
Click to expand...

and from Wales I think.  The puppy farms here are suspiciously quiet.  I stopped at one the other day where I can see into their yard from the road and it is always full of dogs and pups. There is not one dog there.


----------



## cbmcts (7 June 2020)

I was considering a pup - small to medium size - for my next dog but after looking at what is available and the prices! That's not going to happen anytime soon  My OH asked what I wanted for my birthday and I told him a chi pup, went on about wanting a dog I could take anywhere (in a handbag  ) and forgot to tell him I was joking...he came back a couple of days later after much internet research to show me 2 different pups, 1 at £1500, 2nd at £2500. I might have been tempted for about 5 seconds but neither looked responsibly bred to say the least and tbh, the £1500 one looked deformed! I do keep looking at the pups already being offloaded but there is no way I'm paying the kind of money being asked so will have to wait until they start turning up in rescue in a month or two...

If anyone hears of a JRT/terrier type in the Essex area that can live with a cat, please do give me a shout 

In the meantime, I'll stick with Rotten Reggie the deaf foster rotter - he's lovely but OMG bloody hard work!


----------



## Moobli (7 June 2020)

GSD Woman said:



			Moobli,

I was incorrect about winning the Open Finals but here is a link to the dog:http://www.jandemellobordercollie.com/HobNobHarley.htm

Click to expand...

Thanks.  I’ll have a look.


----------



## SAujla (11 June 2020)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/micro-bully-for-sale-/1372632549

This is the most expensive I've ever come across


----------



## be positive (11 June 2020)

I would want it plated in Platinum for that price, the ad is not exactly 'selling' her either.


----------



## masajackrussells (11 June 2020)

that's just insane


----------



## BBP (11 June 2020)

But you can get your raw mince at the same time, so that’s a bonus.


----------



## SAujla (11 June 2020)

BBP said:



			But you can get your raw mince at the same time, so that’s a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget you could get 10kg free as well which I'm sure when you are paying £10,000 that would really help financially


----------



## deb_l222 (11 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/micro-bully-for-sale-/1372632549

This is the most expensive I've ever come across
		
Click to expand...

She looks just like a blue staffy to me


----------



## deb_l222 (11 June 2020)

[QUOTE="And this is a new one on me:  Pet trained ESS £4,500 😊[/QUOTE]

The person(s) who sells the 'pet trained' dogs has been doing this for a long while on preloved.  I think they must be somewhere near me because their adverts are always top of my list if I ever venture onto there.  I'm not sure if they ever sell any dogs though, or if the adverts are in fact a con.  I guess what they're trying to sell is what the majority of people buying want; a fully trained pet dog.  They're tapping into a market where people can't be arsed to train the dog themselves.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (11 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/micro-bully-for-sale-/1372632549

This is the most expensive I've ever come across
		
Click to expand...

And this is what she will look like once she is fully grown:  




I was reading about these as a 'friend' of mine has just flown to Romania to buy two of them, it's a new type of bully that they are now breeding/'developing' and they are a MESS. £10k for something that is completely deformed that is prone to breathing issues, dysplasia of elbows and hips cannot naturally give birth or mate, struggles with anything requiring athelticism, terrible teeth, arthritis and metabolic disease.


----------



## masajackrussells (11 June 2020)

That’s just so sad. It’s so obviously not a functional dog! Some people really to give a shit about animals do they...😢😢


----------



## SAujla (11 June 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			And this is what she will look like once she is fully grown:  

View attachment 49543


I was reading about these as a 'friend' of mine has just flown to Romania to buy two of them, it's a new type of bully that they are now breeding/'developing' and they are a MESS. £10k for something that is completely deformed that is prone to breathing issues, dysplasia of elbows and hips cannot naturally give birth or mate, struggles with anything requiring athelticism, terrible teeth, arthritis and metabolic disease.
		
Click to expand...

I can't even look at that picture for long, their personalities might be fantastic but that just isn't right. I remember reading that the person who created the Labradoodle said its his life's regret but this is criminal. Even at its most relaxed state they will be some levels of discomfort breathing or joint pain


----------



## be positive (11 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



			I can't even look at that picture for long, their personalities might be fantastic but that just isn't right. I remember reading that the person who created the Labradoodle said its his life's regret but this is criminal. Even at its most relaxed state they will be some levels of discomfort breathing or joint pain
		
Click to expand...

That is a caricature bred to bring out the worst physical traits, I like a dog that looks like a dog and can function as one, breeding something like that says a lot about the person who will look no further than making the next profit, the person who created the doodles did so for the right reasons, that they are now bred as a fashion accessory must make him sad but he aimed to breed sound dogs fit for purpose, these look fit for nothing, they are not even something I would want to look at let alone own.


----------



## palo1 (11 June 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			And this is what she will look like once she is fully grown: 

View attachment 49543


I was reading about these as a 'friend' of mine has just flown to Romania to buy two of them, it's a new type of bully that they are now breeding/'developing' and they are a MESS. £10k for something that is completely deformed that is prone to breathing issues, dysplasia of elbows and hips cannot naturally give birth or mate, struggles with anything requiring athelticism, terrible teeth, arthritis and metabolic disease.
		
Click to expand...


Each to their own I suppose but even if this dog were healthy I cannot imagine why someone would want a dog like this   I can't read the language behind this kind of creation even - what does this breed 'represent' in terms of the human ego?   Very sadly I recently saw an advert for an English Bull Terrier that was bred abroad and 'produced' as a family protection dog.  For all their plainness they are lovely dogs but I cannot imagine why on earth anyone would think it a good idea to train one as a protection dog.  This poor thing here, isn't even that    For interest here is that poor BT and he is not even expensive in comparison.    People are appalling sometimes and in so many different ways. 

*Bex, English Bull Terrier Dog - New*













Bex, real genuine sale, Sporting English Bull Terrier, imported from Serbia. Top breeding, a compliment to any kennel or new owner. All paperwork, Defra registered, passport, pedigree, all injections including rabies.
Bought for my sister as a protection dog but due to change of circumstances she cannot give him her time. Impossible for me to keep him as my dogs really don't like him.
Bex is house trained, he also lives out. Brought up around children and well socialised with other dogs. First to meet him will want him, his temperament is impeccable. Please no time wasters, this is a very sad sale. Give me a call if you have any questions. No offers.
Price: £1,850
Location: Durham
Contact: James
Phone: 07983 418546


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 June 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			And this is what she will look like once she is fully grown: 

View attachment 49543


I was reading about these as a 'friend' of mine has just flown to Romania to buy two of them, it's a new type of bully that they are now breeding/'developing' and they are a MESS. £10k for something that is completely deformed that is prone to breathing issues, dysplasia of elbows and hips cannot naturally give birth or mate, struggles with anything requiring athelticism, terrible teeth, arthritis and metabolic disease.
		
Click to expand...

Utterly depressing. Surely there should be a law preventing this? A dog not fit for function, not fit for anything. It looks awful. 😢


----------



## {97702} (11 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Each to their own I suppose but even if this dog were healthy I cannot imagine why someone would want a dog like this   I can't read the language behind this kind of creation even - what does this breed 'represent' in terms of the human ego?   Very sadly I recently saw an advert for an English Bull Terrier that was bred abroad and 'produced' as a family protection dog.  For all their plainness they are lovely dogs but I cannot imagine why on earth anyone would think it a good idea to train one as a protection dog.  This poor thing here, isn't even that    For interest here is that poor BT and he is not even expensive in comparison.    People are appalling sometimes and in so many different ways. 

*Bex, English Bull Terrier Dog - New*













Bex, real genuine sale, Sporting English Bull Terrier, imported from Serbia. Top breeding, a compliment to any kennel or new owner. All paperwork, Defra registered, passport, pedigree, all injections including rabies.
Bought for my sister as a protection dog but due to change of circumstances she cannot give him her time. Impossible for me to keep him as my dogs really don't like him.
Bex is house trained, he also lives out. Brought up around children and well socialised with other dogs. First to meet him will want him, his temperament is impeccable. Please no time wasters, this is a very sad sale. Give me a call if you have any questions. No offers.
Price: £1,850
Location: Durham
Contact: James
Phone: 07983 418546

Click to expand...

I adore EBTs and would love one if i did already have too many dogs 🙄 - but protection dogs they are not!

There is a white EBT in my town called Fester, I probably drive his owner totally insane because I can’t resist him and always say ‘oh Fester!’ in a delighted way when I see him, which turns him into an excited squirming thing 😂


----------



## Moobli (11 June 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			And this is what she will look like once she is fully grown: 

View attachment 49543


I was reading about these as a 'friend' of mine has just flown to Romania to buy two of them, it's a new type of bully that they are now breeding/'developing' and they are a MESS. £10k for something that is completely deformed that is prone to breathing issues, dysplasia of elbows and hips cannot naturally give birth or mate, struggles with anything requiring athelticism, terrible teeth, arthritis and metabolic disease.
		
Click to expand...

And looks like a toad


----------



## ester (11 June 2020)

deb_l222 said:



			[QUOTE="And this is a new one on me:  Pet trained ESS £4,500 😊
		
Click to expand...

The person(s) who sells the 'pet trained' dogs has been doing this for a long while on preloved.  I think they must be somewhere near me because their adverts are always top of my list if I ever venture onto there.  I'm not sure if they ever sell any dogs though, or if the adverts are in fact a con.  I guess what they're trying to sell is what the majority of people buying want; a fully trained pet dog.  They're tapping into a market where people can't be arsed to train the dog themselves.[/QUOTE]

Maybe not can't be arsed, maybe know they cannot be there enough for a pup.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 June 2020)

Holy shit 

At risk of repeating myself, the 'protection dog' market is completely unregulated and full of cowboys.
Very few dogs have the minerals to really stand up to a serious threat - screaming, shouting, physical contact, and those which do are generally too much for/are not balanced enough to live safely in the average home.
Fancy dan videos will show simulations, using decoys, equipment, visual and verbal cues and locations that the dog is familiar with.
And the money being charged is unreal.


----------



## palo1 (11 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			I adore EBTs and would love one if i did already have too many dogs 🙄 - but protection dogs they are not!

There is a white EBT in my town called Fester, I probably drive his owner totally insane because I can’t resist him and always say ‘oh Fester!’ in a delighted way when I see him, which turns him into an excited squirming thing 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are adorable and I would love one too!! (my family simply can't see the appeal sadly). I cannot quite get my head round what you would need to 'do' to an EBT to turn it into a 'protection dog' as every single one I have met (UK bred in all likelihood) has been a complete softy and a clown to boot. It is just really sad actually.  Poor Bex.


----------



## palo1 (11 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Holy shit 

At risk of repeating myself, the 'protection dog' market is completely unregulated and full of cowboys.
Very few dogs have the minerals to really stand up to a serious threat - screaming, shouting, physical contact, and those which do are generally too much for/are not balanced enough to live safely in the average home.
Fancy dan videos will show simulations, using decoys, equipment, visual and verbal cues and locations that the dog is familiar with.
And the money being charged is unreal.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, all of that.  But then you have to wonder why people would think they would like to live with a protection dog?  Something that could really do that job would be rather unnerving I think for anyone with a brain.  As for an EBT being the right kind of dog, it just shows how incredibly gullible people might be...!! Poor blooming dog though  They are such a sweet breed.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (11 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Yes, all of that.  But then you have to wonder why people would think they would like to live with a protection dog?
		
Click to expand...

Status, so they can tell all their friends that they own a dangerous dog and all their moron friends will be impressed by that. (A protection dog in the ownership of any civilian is just a dangerous dog imo, very few people have the skill or ability to provide these dogs with the balanced, discliplined and calm lifestyle they need to function as intended).  Oh, and also so they can post pictures of it on social media, to impress the morons who don't live near them.


----------



## SAujla (11 June 2020)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2726692-staffordshire-bull-terriers-washington.html

This is more about the typos and generally feeling like I'm being shouted at because of capital letters. Also says puppies are neutered but aren't actually due for 2 weeks, hopefully that was a mistake and not the planned desexing of the puppies that's becoming popular.


----------



## GSD Woman (12 June 2020)

That one dog reminds me of Spike the dog in the old Warner Bros. cartoons.  

And English Bull Terriers as protection dogs, they might make a nice deterrent dog.  I don't count on my dogs to do more than scare the hell out of people.  Twice over the years I've had my dogs chase of burgalers.  (and why can't spellcheck know what I mean and fix my spelling?) But my dogs don't have protection training and I know that they're deterrent dogs.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 June 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Status, so they can tell all their friends that they own a dangerous dog and all their moron friends will be impressed by that. (A protection dog in the ownership of any civilian is just a dangerous dog imo, very few people have the skill or ability to provide these dogs with the balanced, discliplined and calm lifestyle they need to function as intended).  Oh, and also so they can post pictures of it on social media, to impress the morons who don't live near them.
		
Click to expand...

There's a market for 'family protection dogs' of legal breeds also, as well as 'status dogs'.



Sukhpreet Aujla said:



https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2726692-staffordshire-bull-terriers-washington.html

This is more about the typos and generally feeling like I'm being shouted at because of capital letters. Also says puppies are neutered but aren't actually due for 2 weeks, hopefully that was a mistake and not the planned desexing of the puppies that's becoming popular.
		
Click to expand...

Microchipped and vaccinated too. But not registered 😂


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2020)

The only way I could see anyone possibly using a Swedish English Bull Terrier as a protection dog, would be as a stop block, preventing an uninvited person either from coming or leaving, simply by refusing to move out of the way.


----------



## Moobli (12 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Yes, all of that.  But then you have to wonder why people would think they would like to live with a protection dog?  Something that could really do that job would be rather unnerving I think for anyone with a brain.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly different but I’ve lived with general purpose police dogs and a tactical firearms support dog and never once felt unnerved.  So much depends on the stability of the dog’s temperament, the quality and depth of the training as well as the skill of the handler.  So IMO the vast majority of dogs that are trained to bite for real should not be sold to the GP.


----------



## Moobli (12 June 2020)

As for selling dogs with “pet” dog training, I think it’s a good idea, especially when you hear all the stories of out of control dogs on walks with poor recall and no manners.   Even basic pet dog training requires a level of commitment and continuation throughout the dog’s life though so it would depend upon the new owner being willing and able.


----------



## palo1 (12 June 2020)

Moobli said:



			Slightly different but I’ve lived with general purpose police dogs and a tactical firearms support dog and never once felt unnerved.  So much depends on the stability of the dog’s temperament, the quality and depth of the training as well as the skill of the handler.  So IMO the vast majority of dogs that are trained to bite for real should not be sold to the GP.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this!  A well trained police/tactical dog is a very different cup of tea; they have a very clear working life and context and there is a training system in place.  I have known retired police dogs (living with their handlers) and they were all brilliant tbh - not at all unnerving!!  However a 'protection dog' trained in an unknown 'system' and with such a vague working context I would find difficult...


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 June 2020)

Anyone buying one would need good insurance, that's for sure.


----------



## Smitty (12 June 2020)

Have just seen some Dalmatian x poodle pups for £2,000 😳, although a litter of Wig pups for £350 seems quite tempting 😉


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2020)

Wig? What's that? Walrus X Pig?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 June 2020)

I'm currently looking for a Great Dane puppy after losing the older of my two Dane boys a month ago. Prices for these aren't too bad, 1-2k which is the normal average price but the demand is ridiculous. Scares the hell out of me, Danes are NOT for the faint hearted,  esp as adolescent thugs. I really dread to think what's going to happen to alot of them


----------



## {97702} (12 June 2020)

Smitty said:



			Have just seen some Dalmatian x poodle pups for £2,000 😳, although a litter of Wig pups for £350 seems quite tempting 😉
		
Click to expand...

The only breeds I can even take a guess at are whippet x Italian greyhound??? 

WHY people just WHY!!!

Lovely breeds, there is NO BLOODY NEED to do stupid crosses! 

*jumps off soapbox hurriedly* 🙄


----------



## Smitty (12 June 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Wig? What's that? Walrus X Pig?  

Click to expand...

No, it's the very latest in designer dogs, Whippet x Pug 😀😀


----------



## {97702} (12 June 2020)

Smitty said:



			No, it's the very latest in designer dogs, Whippet x Pug 😀😀
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell, just when you think people can’t get any more stupid.... whoever thought of that cross should be prosecuted 😡


----------



## palo1 (12 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			The only breeds I can even take a guess at are whippet x Italian greyhound???

WHY people just WHY!!!

Lovely breeds, there is NO BLOODY NEED to do stupid crosses!

*jumps off soapbox hurriedly* 🙄
		
Click to expand...

QUITE SO!!! I want to say that so much thought and effort goes into decent dog breeding that there is a nicely bred dog available for all/any purpose!!  Having looked at some of the pure breeding results available I am not sure that is strictly true anymore but just why do people want to constantly make up daft crosses???  Sometimes when people meet Red they ask what cross breed he is (I have had everything from lurcher to Schnauzer x red setter lol) and had I considered bonkers x crazy etc?? I am always really happy to say that he is a decent, healthy old fashioned breed that needs no outcrossing nor 'improvement' with another breed.  Wtf is the utility of a whippet x pug ??  As if pugs aren't already in enough trouble...


----------



## {97702} (12 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			QUITE SO!!! I want to say that so much thought and effort goes into decent dog breeding that there is a nicely bred dog available for all/any purpose!!  Having looked at some of the pure breeding results available I am not sure that is strictly true anymore but just why do people want to constantly make up daft crosses???  Sometimes when people meet Red they ask what cross breed he is (I have had everything from lurcher to Schnauzer x red setter lol) and had I considered bonkers x crazy etc?? I am always really happy to say that he is a decent, healthy old fashioned breed that needs no outcrossing nor 'improvement' with another breed.  Wtf is the utility of a whippet x pug ??  As if pugs aren't already in enough trouble...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely this! What is this stupid obsession which seems to exist about crossing perfectly acceptable breeds to make something that doesn’t fulfil any different or useful purpose other than a stupid name and an even more stupid price tag? 

I suppose people keep buying them so people will keep breeding them.... we go back to the point that you should need a licence to be allowed to OWN a dog!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 June 2020)

Wants to run fast but can't breathe. Outstanding.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Anyone buying one would need good insurance, that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

On that note, an acquaintance of an acquaintance paid a five figure sum for a dog which has variously run away from a simulated home invasion and bitten an innocent tradesman minding their own business at the end of the driveway, all in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Exactly this!  A well trained police/tactical dog is a very different cup of tea; they have a very clear working life and context and there is a training system in place.  I have known retired police dogs (living with their handlers) and they were all brilliant tbh - not at all unnerving!!  However a 'protection dog' trained in an unknown 'system' and with such a vague working context I would find difficult...
		
Click to expand...

A client of my trainer was persuaded into buying a protection GSD. It bit the guy, he was terrified of leaving his wife in the house with it. Last I heard, my trainer was telling them they had to return it because all it knew to do was bite/guard. The website for the seller was all very professional but dear Lord, why would an ordinary retired couple need such a dog?



CorvusCorax said:



			Wants to run fast but can't breathe. Outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, I thought I was looking at a pug running with a jogger today and started to get horrified, but as I drove past, I saw it had a proper nose, just the pug bum/colour/size and it was trying to outrun the owner, looking like it was loving the run!


----------



## Cahill (12 June 2020)

toadline bullies   a quick google will disgust


----------



## SAujla (20 June 2020)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2738742-two-beautiful-chocolate-labrador-pups-brighton.html

This feels wrong on many levels


----------



## BBP (20 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2738742-two-beautiful-chocolate-labrador-pups-brighton.html

This feels wrong on many levels
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.  Something about the photos of the bitch does not sit well.  I don't know much about labs, but if I was paying £2.5k per puppy I would want to see a bitch that looked healthier and happier than that one.  No KC reg and no vaccinations.  And a breeder who sells two litter mates to the same person.  Nothing about it feels good.  And yet someone will buy them for that money, and validate their profiteering.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2020)

Poor little buggers.  The bitch looks like a lab/staff cross, and the puppies not old enough to leave home. I’ve reported the add for misleading information and possible third party sale.


----------



## SAujla (20 June 2020)

Also looks like the same arm holding 'mum' and the pups. Obviously could have been taken genuinely on visit to pick pups up but that doesn't sound plausible. No vaccinations done either and all vets have been doing them for a while. Giving it a whole 4 days before deciding other dog won't accept them. It's sad this ad was posted and the person feels its okay for public viewing, not even trying to hide shameful behaviour or what's worse is not thinking its shameful at all


----------



## SAujla (20 June 2020)

BBP said:



			Completely agree.  Something about the photos of the bitch does not sit well.  I don't know much about labs, but if I was paying £2.5k per puppy I would want to see a bitch that looked healthier and happier than that one.  No KC reg and no vaccinations.  And a breeder who sells two litter mates to the same person.  Nothing about it feels good.  And yet someone will buy them for that money, and validate their profiteering.
		
Click to expand...

I got my pup in February and the highest price I came across when looking was £1400, it's just got out of control very quickly. For the silver Labs it was £2,000 but they weren't really Labs I don't think but a cross between a weimaraner and a Lab but stated as a silver Lab (just guessing). I found finding a good pup really difficult and that was before the lockdown chaos, I've no idea how I'd do it now. What breeder sells two littermates early and then refuses to take them back, if all of that is even true of course


----------



## P3LH (21 June 2020)

I have seen Pembroke corgi’s On a certain website being advertised between 2500 and 3200 since lockdown. They are exploited financially in there at the best of times.

Mine was purchased last August for £1000 from a long time, and respected, breeder, judge (including BIS) and exhibitor.

My rough collies boys cost me £700 7 years ago and £850 nearly 10 years ago, I think they average these days about £1000.

I met someone walking who had a caverpoo puppy who had recently cost 3500.


----------



## palo1 (21 June 2020)

Thank goodness I purchased my pup last year.  I would hope that the less fashionable breeds haven't suffered from the same level of hysteria and inflated prices but even so, if they had and I was looking I simply couldn't afford to buy one now. I just don't understand it tbh!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 June 2020)

The cost of my two dogs combined, from fully health tested/qualified/accomplished parents (and for many generations), who've gone on to do quite a bit themselves, as well as being pets, still don't match the price of most of the pups on this thread, that have absolutely nothing behind them.
Grifters gonna grift, I wouldn't be rewarding them with my wages.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 June 2020)

Next door’s yorkiepoo arrives on Friday. I wouldn’t dream of asking how much they paid, but given the current climate and the particular much hyped ‘won’t shed/‘hypoallergenic‘ of poodle crosses, I’m guessing minimum £2K.


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Next door’s yorkiepoo arrives on Friday. I wouldn’t dream of asking how much they paid, but given the current climate and the particular much hyped ‘won’t shed/‘hypoallergenic‘ of poodle crosses, I’m guessing minimum £2K.
		
Click to expand...

You could just drop in a casual _I hope you weren’t ripped off too much, cost wise_..


----------



## DabDab (21 June 2020)

I had a quick peruse of local ads this morning. The cheapest puppies within a 5 mile radius were jrt at £1200 . Who the diddly heck is paying that for an unregistered jack? There were labs at 3k, various poos at 3-4k, some health tested, some not. Where do people find that kind of money from?

It breaks my heart to think of all the poor animals being bred from at the moment for no good reason than to satisfy their owner's greed and because they have a working womb 😥


----------



## blackcob (21 June 2020)

My 'rare' breed (less than 30 pups born in the UK each year, tiny litter sizes) wasn't anywhere near these prices either. 

Today's doozies:

Merle jack russells £2950
German shepherd x Belgium Milanese [sic] £1200
There is not a single poodle cross at less than £3000
Fully health tested labradors £4000


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 June 2020)

Amymay said:



			You could just drop in a casual _I hope you weren’t ripped off too much, cost wise_..
		
Click to expand...

No! Omg, that would pee me off if someone said it to me! The guy did say to me this morning he has no idea and asked me for my trainer’s number, so I’m hopeful they’ll be fine, they’re lovely people.


----------



## SAujla (21 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			My 'rare' breed (less than 30 pups born in the UK each year, tiny litter sizes) wasn't anywhere near these prices either.

Today's doozies:

Merle jack russells £2950
German shepherd x Belgium Milanese [sic] £1200
There is not a single poodle cross at less than £3000
Fully health tested labradors £4000
		
Click to expand...

That is absurd, I paid £1000 for Clover in Febuary this year from fully health tested parents and the sire has a proven track record. I'm obviously biased but no way I believe any puppy is worth 4 times what she was!


----------



## Clodagh (21 June 2020)

Godammit wish mine weren’t spayed. 

Trouble is responsible breeders have mainly held off this year, so people genuinely looking for a decent pup are struggling themselves.


----------



## blackcob (21 June 2020)

That was the only comprehensively health tested litter I could see in a 100 mile radius, a random backyard bred labrador of no working merit still appears to be £2000+. 😬


----------



## Clodagh (21 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			That was the only comprehensively health tested litter I could see in a 100 mile radius, a random backyard bred labrador of no working merit still appears to be £2000+. 😬
		
Click to expand...

Ffee is entire, but not due in season now until October so pups wouldn't be for sale until 2021, might the bubble have burst? (I jest!).


----------



## Smitty (21 June 2020)

I never should have had my Patterdale/Lakeland/JRT + heavens knows what else de-maled all those years ago.  I could have studded him out at £200 per shot (😆) I rekon.   It seems the more crosses they have, the more they cost!  Even 20 years ago they were considerably cheaper/given away or cost a fiver.  

I remember my mother's fury when our in heat Goldie wandered off for a couple of hours and returned looking very dishevelled.  She was whipped straight off to the vet for an injection and sent to a tested KC reg with loads of champions in pedegree Retriever on her next heat.  These days you would, I imagine, be rubbing your hands in glee at the free covering and hope for the most diverse crossing imaginable.

Anyway, I saw Patterdale x Border terriers on Preloved today for £1,250 which I thought quite reasonable 😀 but then, and I may have been dreaming, found a litter of JR's I think on Pets4Homes at £450.  They can't have done their research ....  That would have been quite dear pre-Covid.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Godammit wish mine weren’t spayed. 

Trouble is responsible breeders have mainly held off this year, so people genuinely looking for a decent pup are struggling themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, snowed under with requests, and very little to recommend.


----------



## GSD Woman (22 June 2020)

Amazing what people will pay for puppies from untitled, unhealth tested parents.  We've seen a ton of doodle puppies at work since the shutdown.  We're also seeing some labs and goldens. One of the labs did come from a responsible breeder, the owner brought the paperwork. 
I paid $1800 for Freddie and, I think, $1300 for Rudy.  By the time I flew him out here, went up to Newark to pick him up, etc it came close to $1800 in early 2011.  BTW, Newark is the armpit of New Jersey.  Totally skip it if you ever get a chance to travel to the New York/New Jersey area of the US.


----------



## SAujla (22 June 2020)

GSD Woman said:



			Amazing what people will pay for puppies from untitled, unhealth tested parents.  We've seen a ton of doodle puppies at work since the shutdown.  We're also seeing some labs and goldens. One of the labs did come from a responsible breeder, the owner brought the paperwork.
I paid $1800 for Freddie and, I think, $1300 for Rudy.  By the time I flew him out here, went up to Newark to pick him up, etc it came close to $1800 in early 2011.  BTW, Newark is the armpit of New Jersey.  Totally skip it if you ever get a chance to travel to the New York/New Jersey area of the US.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Staten Island the armpit? I have heard that Florida is the armpit of America because of the craziness that goes on there!


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 June 2020)

*coughs*
Camden


----------



## masajackrussells (23 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			My 'rare' breed (less than 30 pups born in the UK each year, tiny litter sizes) wasn't anywhere near these prices either.

Today's doozies:

Merle jack russells £2950
German shepherd x Belgium Milanese [sic] £1200
There is not a single poodle cross at less than £3000
Fully health tested labradors £4000
		
Click to expand...

I saw those merle Jacks - nearly cried...


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 June 2020)

Again...isn't price gouging on goods and services. illegal?


----------



## masajackrussells (23 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Again...isn't price gouging on goods and services. illegal?
		
Click to expand...

it is indeed


----------



## {97702} (23 June 2020)

And yet you can get a cavalier puppy from health tested parents for £1400.... well you can’t, because they were all sold before they were born, but the principle is there!


----------



## Cloball (23 June 2020)

By no means an expert but we have some perfectly lovely rare breeds that are under utilised and yet a boom on weird X breeds .... I blame Instagram


----------



## masajackrussells (23 June 2020)

Squee said:



			And yet you can get a cavalier puppy from health tested parents for £1400.... well you can’t, because they were all sold before they were born, but the principle is there!
		
Click to expand...

This is the problem, Joe Bloggs with is 'want it now' attitude doesn't want to wait and pay less for a decent pup, he just wants it now whatever the cost!


----------



## masajackrussells (23 June 2020)

Cloball said:



			By no means an expert but we have some perfectly lovely rare breeds that are under utilised and yet a boom on weird X breeds .... I blame Instagram
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! I would actually really love an Otterhound...


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 June 2020)

Squee said:



			And yet you can get a cavalier puppy from health tested parents for £1400.... well you can’t, because they were all sold before they were born, but the principle is there!
		
Click to expand...

Yep,  top quality GSDs with all health tests are generally going for about 1200 - 1500.   One well known breeder is asking £1800 (for a very nicely bred litter I must admit),  and she is being criticised by majority of her peers for cashing in !   But most are booked well before they are born, and as already said people just don't seem to be prepared to wait.


----------



## Nasicus (23 June 2020)

Puppy prices are incredible at the moment. My sister works in a vet practice, and the amount of absolute genetic disasters that come in through the doors (or rather, to the doors to be handed to the vet for treatment as is protocol right now!) and the price-tags attached to them? Hooooboy. People paying through the nose for runty, sickly and most likely incompatible with life save for medical intervention puppies.

For what it's worth, I'm on the waiting list for a relatively rare (in the UK) breed puppy, from a very loving home, a responsible breeder who does maybe one or two litters a year, shows and does very well including Crufts wins in breed category. All health tested, fantastic examples of the breed, potential homes thoroughly vetted etc etc.
The price? 
£1000 for a puppy.
The caveat? A long waitlist. I'm not expecting my turn until late next year at the very earliest, and I'm a-okay with that. I am more than happy to wait to support a breeder who does it for the love, passion and betterment of the breed, as opposed to churning them out for quick bucks.

If I were so inclined, I could go out this afternoon and spent 3-4x that and come home with some designer mutt of dubious origin and health. There's always someone willing to sell you something for the right amount of cash, and I think that's part of the problem. You can just turn up, hand over your cash and you've got a puppy, no questions asked (by either buyer or seller, if buyers perhaps asked a few questions we might see fewer pity parties on facebook from people who forked over several grand for a puppy sold to them from the back of someones car on the side of the motorway, who were then shocked to discover the puppy is gravely ill/poorly bred/actually a large rat painted black etc.)

Gosh, reading that back, I sound like a right miserable cow! But it's something I feel so strongly about. If people just pumped the brakes, did their research and asked the appropriate questions, there wouldn't be such an extortionate and exploitative (for both dog and human) market.


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			Agreed! I would actually really love an Otterhound...
		
Click to expand...

But nowadays everyone would admire your labradoodle!


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			But nowadays everyone would admire your labradoodle!
		
Click to expand...

A little while ago I admired a spinone I met in town,  the owner said she nearly hugged me as everyone thought he was a labradoodle !


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 June 2020)

Nasicus said:



			Puppy prices are incredible at the moment. My sister works in a vet practice, and the amount of absolute genetic disasters that come in through the doors (or rather, to the doors to be handed to the vet for treatment as is protocol right now!) and the price-tags attached to them? Hooooboy. People paying through the nose for runty, sickly and most likely incompatible with life save for medical intervention puppies.

For what it's worth, I'm on the waiting list for a relatively rare (in the UK) breed puppy, from a very loving home, a responsible breeder who does maybe one or two litters a year, shows and does very well including Crufts wins in breed category. All health tested, fantastic examples of the breed, potential homes thoroughly vetted etc etc.
The price? 
£1000 for a puppy.
The caveat? A long waitlist. I'm not expecting my turn until late next year at the very earliest, and I'm a-okay with that. I am more than happy to wait to support a breeder who does it for the love, passion and betterment of the breed, as opposed to churning them out for quick bucks.

If I were so inclined, I could go out this afternoon and spent 3-4x that and come home with some designer mutt of dubious origin and health. There's always someone willing to sell you something for the right amount of cash, and I think that's part of the problem. You can just turn up, hand over your cash and you've got a puppy, no questions asked (by either buyer or seller, if buyers perhaps asked a few questions we might see fewer pity parties on facebook from people who forked over several grand for a puppy sold to them from the back of someones car on the side of the motorway, who were then shocked to discover the puppy is gravely ill/poorly bred/actually a large rat painted black etc.)

Gosh, reading that back, I sound like a right miserable cow! But it's something I feel so strongly about. If people just pumped the brakes, did their research and asked the appropriate questions, there wouldn't be such an extortionate and exploitative (for both dog and human) market.
		
Click to expand...

People are doing more research over on the phone thread in the Club House 🙄

I'm surprised the FCI hasn't started recognising doodles, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			A little while ago I admired a spinone I met in town,  the owner said she nearly hugged me as everyone thought he was a labradoodle !
		
Click to expand...

I did the same to a lady last year, she was quite overcome! (TBH I can't really tell but I would always rather guess a pure breed and she didn't look like a doodle person).


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			People are doing more research over on the phone thread in the Club House 🙄

I'm surprised the FCI hasn't started recognising doodles, it's only a matter of time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really surprised the KC hasn't yet, they must be getting ulcers over the money they are missing out on.


----------



## {97702} (23 June 2020)

Ha ha that was my worst fear when I judged a fun dog show last year - that I wouldn’t recognise a proper pure bred dog - thank goodness I identified all the breeds and asked about all the cross breds 😂


----------



## {97702} (23 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I'm really surprised the KC hasn't yet, they must be getting ulcers over the money they are missing out on.
		
Click to expand...

It won’t be the English KC that starts it - it will be the bloody FCI.  They would recognise a tortoise as a dog if someone asked them to 🙄


----------



## palo1 (23 June 2020)

Cloball said:



			By no means an expert but we have some perfectly lovely rare breeds that are under utilised and yet a boom on weird X breeds .... I blame Instagram
		
Click to expand...

Yes and that is particularly sad as the years and care that has gone into those breeds - most of which had a 'purpose' and for which good examples are supremely suited, tried and tested are being edged out by fashionable and sometimes utterly ridiculous cross breeds.  Many of which will be unhealthy and unsuited to the life they find themselves in.


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Yes and that is particularly sad as the years and care that has gone into those breeds - most of which had a 'purpose' and for which good examples are supremely suited, tried and tested are being edged out by fashionable and sometimes utterly ridiculous cross breeds.  Many of which will be unhealthy and unsuited to the life they find themselves in. 

Click to expand...

I don't know. At least with a pug x whippet you would stand a chance of catching up with it as it tried to vanish over the horizon. I'm probably faster than one of those!


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2020)

Squee said:



			It won’t be the English KC that starts it - it will be the bloody FCI.  They would recognise a tortoise as a dog if someone asked them to 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Oh my. There are worse organisations!!??


----------



## palo1 (23 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			A little while ago I admired a spinone I met in town,  the owner said she nearly hugged me as everyone thought he was a labradoodle !
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I get this; Red IT has been accused (mostly) of being red setter x schnauzer or a red Schnoodle (on account of his beard I guess).  Thankfully some people suggest a small Airedale.  Tbh, quite a lot of the time he does look like a heinz 57 bless him but then a country gent doesn't always dress like one either!! I loved the fact that I knew exactly what I was going to get when I bought him.  The only cross breed I really love is a proper lurcher (for me that is a sighthound x collie or terrier) but I always think they have been given the test of time and health too. (mostly!)  Poor bloody dogs being bred for the numpty market


----------



## P3LH (23 June 2020)

Met a frenchie x cairn. Even as a dog lover, I can safely say it was the most hideous creature I’ve yet met. Only trumped a few years ago by a hairless cc x Boston terrier, who looked like a scrotum.


----------



## ihatework (23 June 2020)

luke_H said:



			Only trumped a few years ago by a hairless cc x Boston terrier, who looked like a scrotum.
		
Click to expand...

Just choked on my coffee


----------



## Tinkerbee (23 June 2020)

ihatework said:



			Just choked on my coffee
		
Click to expand...

Same! Tea, nose, disaster 😂😂


----------



## Cloball (23 June 2020)

masajackrussells said:



			Agreed! I would actually really love an Otterhound...
		
Click to expand...

My mum is obsessed with otterhounds since she met one at Lowther


luke_H said:



			Met a frenchie x cairn. Even as a dog lover, I can safely say it was the most hideous creature I’ve yet met. Only trumped a few years ago by a hairless cc x Boston terrier, who looked like a scrotum.
		
Click to expand...

😂🤣


----------



## P3LH (23 June 2020)

apologies for any choking hazards caused.

I should have stressed I met the cairn x frenchie today. It resembled a creature form the Jim Henson film labyrinth and I didn’t ask how much he had cost them (looked maybe about twelve weeks or so) but can assume it was a hefty price tag.

As for the scrotum looking dog i mentioned, I met it in a local country pub garden one evening after a bit too much sun and cider. What happened next when the owner called it a chiston hairless and told me they were going to cross it to their neighbours blue frenchie as it was a rare colour—I’ll leave to your imagination.


----------



## P3LH (23 June 2020)

Also, everyone should love otter hounds. They are smashing. Albeit sometimes come with their own ready made fragrance au de damp.

I also love welsh hounds, which make up a lot of the mink hunts, though realise they’re more a type than breed.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (23 June 2020)

It appears that mongrels are the new black. Some breeds could benefit from new blood but  some crosses are just plain stoopid.


----------



## {97702} (23 June 2020)

luke_H said:



			apologies for any choking hazards caused.

I should have stressed I met the cairn x frenchie today. It resembled a creature form the Jim Henson film labyrinth and I didn’t ask how much he had cost them (looked maybe about twelve weeks or so) but can assume it was a hefty price tag.

As for the scrotum looking dog i mentioned, I met it in a local country pub garden one evening after a bit too much sun and cider. What happened next when the owner called it a chiston hairless and told me they were going to cross it to their neighbours blue frenchie as it was a rare colour—I’ll leave to your imagination.
		
Click to expand...

OMG I really wish I could have been a fly on the wall for that one 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BBP (23 June 2020)

An acquaintance is proudly posting pictures of their new pug puppy. Not cheap. They are clearly besotted. I can’t find a single good thing to say about it. I’ve never been a pug fan, but this poor thing looks horrendous. It has massive eyes that look way too big for its skull, like they could pop out of their sockets at any minute, they don’t even point the same direction, it’s like he’s the opposite of cross eyed, with both eyes rolled outwards. I feel so sorry for it.


----------



## GSD Woman (24 June 2020)

I went my mother to her puppy classes a few years ago. In the class after hers was a lovely white standard poodle puppy, obviously a show prospect.  She asked the owner if it was a doodle. I apologized later and the owner was very nice about it. I guess she gets it a lot.


----------



## Smitty (24 June 2020)

Palo 1, I do so agree with you Re lurchers.  I love them, the trad ones that is.   My sister got one at Stow Fair some 40 years ago.  Whippet/Collie/Beddy/Grey, he was absolutely lovely, very fast and entirely unsuited to an unfenced farmhouse garden with ducks in a neighbouring property, just a short sprint across the lane, a couple of dry stone walls and fields and he was in there.   The ducks I believe flew to safety and returned some weeks later but the police were called, dog had an injunction put on him 😁 and he was headline news in that weeks local paper. 

A friend of mine has a Weimaraner/Staff/Grey.  It looks nothing like a lurcher, more like a Weimaraner, but if people ask she says lurcher, due I suppose to the 1/4 Greyhound.   I find it ever so irritating...


----------



## Smitty (24 June 2020)

I think they are coming down in price:   Dalmador (I think you're going to get this wrong!) puppies, £695.


----------



## rabatsa (24 June 2020)

Smitty said:



			I think they are coming down in price:   Dalmador (I think you're going to get this wrong!) puppies, £695.
		
Click to expand...

A spotty retriever that runs underneath carriages?


----------



## Widgeon (24 June 2020)

ihatework said:



			Just choked on my coffee
		
Click to expand...

Me too. That post is a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## masajackrussells (24 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			But nowadays everyone would admire your labradoodle!
		
Click to expand...

Haha very true!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 June 2020)

£900 is the mínimum for a springer that I can find, more likely £1750. All puppies reserved, even before birth. So glad I’m not looking!


----------



## Blazingsaddles (24 June 2020)

You what?😮
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119962777/beddlington-whippet-puppy.html


----------



## {97702} (24 June 2020)

Blazingsaddles said:



			You what?😮
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119962777/beddlington-whippet-puppy.html

Click to expand...

Awww I’d pay that for him 😍😍😍

If I had that much spare cash, which I don’t 😄


----------



## TheresaW (24 June 2020)

Squee said:



			Awww I’d pay that for him 😍😍😍

If I had that much spare cash, which I don’t 😄
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to offer to pick him up for you. He’s only round the corner to me! 🤣


----------



## Amymay (24 June 2020)

Poor little scrap 😢


----------



## {97702} (24 June 2020)

TheresaW said:



			I was just going to offer to pick him up for you. He’s only round the corner to me! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, payday on Friday.....no, I mustn’t! I mustn’t! 😂


----------



## Blazingsaddles (24 June 2020)

Squee said:



			Awww I’d pay that for him 😍😍😍

If I had that much spare cash, which I don’t 😄
		
Click to expand...

Bad, isn’t it? My last two bed/whips cost me £200 each & they won a lot at shows and I knew both parents! Poor chap. Post pitiful photographs of your dogs when wanting to sell and us good folk will come running🙁


----------



## Smitty (24 June 2020)

Blazingsaddles said:



			Bad, isn’t it? My last two bed/whips cost me £200 each & they won a lot at shows and I knew both parents! Poor chap. Post pitiful photographs of your dogs when wanting to sell and us good folk will come running🙁
		
Click to expand...

I saw him yesterday.  That's inflation for you!!   I hope for the best for him but lurcher people won't pay that and he's not really being marketed for the 'pet' market very well is he😐   

Theresa W ...  no, forget it 😐


----------



## Smitty (24 June 2020)

rabatsa said:



			A spotty retriever that runs underneath carriages?
		
Click to expand...

You're too good!  Dalmation x Golden Retriever 😀


----------



## Blazingsaddles (24 June 2020)

Smitty said:



			I saw him yesterday.  That's inflation for you!!   I hope for the best for him but lurcher people won't pay that and he's not really being marketed for the 'pet' market very well is he😐  

Theresa W ...  no, forget it 😐
		
Click to expand...

poor boy. No they won’t pay that when matey down the road is selling a litter, that they know the parentage of. Greedy cow. She’s holding out for full payment so she can bog off to an all-inclusive in Benidorm for a week.


----------



## Smitty (24 June 2020)

Well, if she's expecting a holiday out of him, the proceeds might stretch to a beach hut in Bridlington and a fish and chip supper 😉


----------



## {97702} (24 June 2020)

If anyone’s got full Preloved membership (apparently I haven’t!) I’ll offer her £300 for him? 🙄


----------



## EventingMum (24 June 2020)

There's an 11 week old JRT on Preloved for £2K and JRT x Border Terrier pups for the same price - unbelievable!


----------



## Blazingsaddles (24 June 2020)

Squee said:



			If anyone’s got full Preloved membership (apparently I haven’t!) I’ll offer her £300 for him? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

like I said, do it. She clearly needs the money.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (24 June 2020)

Smitty said:



			Well, if she's expecting a holiday out of him, the proceeds might stretch to a beach hut in Bridlington and a fish and chip supper 😉
		
Click to expand...

Spanish holidays are going cheap this year..l😀


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 June 2020)

Stupidity. I view it as the same as horses only worth what people will Pay and if folks will continue to pay these ridiculous prices then people will keep charging them.

I’d rather go to the dogs trust and get a pup or young dog. I don’t have the time for A dog and my landlord won’t let me but as soon as I do I will be adopting rather than lining someone’s greedy pockets. I know someone who made 24k from a litter of sought after designer dogs


----------



## GSD Woman (24 June 2020)

Ugh, that poor lurcher baby.  He's cute and some idiot here would pay it if she gave it a fancy enough name.  Cute and cutesty names are selling like hot cakes here.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 June 2020)

Advert has gone. The other adverts made me wince with their bonkers prices.


----------



## Smitty (25 June 2020)

Oh dear, I hope he has gone somewhere nice and the cheque bounces 😀😀😀


----------



## {97702} (25 June 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Advert has gone. The other adverts made me wince with their bonkers prices.
		
Click to expand...

That poor pup - but somewhat of a relief too because as I keep saying, I really don’t want a 5th dog at the moment.  I must stop being such a bleeding heart  🙄


----------



## chaps89 (25 June 2020)

Found a nice little mongrel type from a rescue, I'm afraid I'm posting it because her legs rival George's 😳
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...s-dog-rescue.html?link=/classifieds/pets/dogs

I went down a preloved rabbit hole. Fck me, it's scary.
Collie x lurcher x saluki (or as autocorrect would prefer, salami?!)? 
So many puppies, stud dog wanted, even what seem like genuine rehomes have massive price tags attached


----------



## {97702} (25 June 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Found a nice little mongrel type from a rescue, I'm afraid I'm posting it because her legs rival George's 😳
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...s-dog-rescue.html?link=/classifieds/pets/dogs

I went down a preloved rabbit hole. Fck me, it's scary.
Collie x lurcher x saluki (or as autocorrect would prefer, salami?!)? 
So many puppies, stud dog wanted, even what seem like genuine rehomes have massive price tags attached 

Click to expand...

OMG I had to look - horrendous legs but so cute 😄


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2020)

This is very interesting. LOF is the French equivalent of KC registered. No price hike. Is it just greedy UK sellers? Springers are not hugely common in France, although definitely increasing in popularity.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			My hairdresser has two pet trained labs that she paid a lot of money for. (BC). TBH it makes sense for her, she is well off and they got a dog that sits, stays, comes, doesn'tr widdle or chew and is well socialised. I think it is an excellent idea and if only more people would think it through.
As for the price even pet trained takes work every day, add that to cost of pup, vets, at least 12 months food and keep...
		
Click to expand...


Wouldn't 'rehomed' be a better description?


----------



## Clodagh (29 June 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Wouldn't 'rehomed' be a better description?
		
Click to expand...

No? They were sold by the breeder who brings them on to sell as trained. Rehomed to me would be when a dog has been taken on and then no longer wanted/suitable.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2020)

Do we think puppy prices will drop once this year is over? I’m just gobsmacked at the money people want for not even KC registered. Surely given the usual amount of people breeding, byb or good breeders, supply will soon once more be outstripping demand?


----------



## SAujla (3 July 2020)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2758886-12-weeks-old-german-shepherd-puppy-doncaster.html

At least the price isn't in the thousands I guess 😐


----------



## Smitty (3 July 2020)

Well, I thought the prices were coming down a bit until I found a trained Lakeland terrier for £5,500 on, I think, Pets4Homes ...

I might consider training mine  😀😀


----------



## blackcob (3 July 2020)

Today's offering - Siberian huskies, £1999 for brown eyes but £2100 for blue. 🤔


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 July 2020)

SAujla said:



https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2758886-12-weeks-old-german-shepherd-puppy-doncaster.html

At least the price isn't in the thousands I guess 😐
		
Click to expand...

But no pic? I mean, it’s a piece of cake to load a photo from your phone. Very odd.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 July 2020)

I saw pictures earlier?
At least 4. Was a black and gold LSH.


----------



## Amymay (3 July 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			I saw pictures earlier?
At least 4. Was a black and gold LSH.
		
Click to expand...

They must have been removed.

Why on earth is it not going back to the breeders?


----------



## SAujla (3 July 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			But no pic? I mean, it’s a piece of cake to load a photo from your phone. Very odd.
		
Click to expand...

There was pics when I posted don't know whats happened, one of the pics had what I assume is the person selling in them so that's why?


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 July 2020)

She either wants to make money selling it, they can't/won't take it back, or both.
I spent most of yesterday trying to get a beautiful adult male found straying sorted (pound would be a death sentence) and breeder said they had 'nowhere to put it'.
Finder had gone to the bother of tracing breeder and was prepared to drive dog three hours.
He's in a rescue place now, but nearly had a spare dog living in the van last night 😂


----------

